# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  zZ-Team Release SmartZ 1.3.12 and zzKey Suite All In One v1.0.4

## gsm_bouali

*zZ-Team Release SmartZ 1.3.12 and zzKey Suite All In One v1.0.4*    *You  want to provide better quality service to their customers and really  fast? What you wait to buy zZKey now from your nearest reseller?*  *What's new:*
------------------- ** Models Added:* *ZTE Beeline M2* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE V788* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE V889D* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE V955* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method) *ZTE Vodafone Smart Chat (Vodafone V865)* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method)  *ZTE Vodafone W1 3G (Vodafone WebBox)* (Read Codes, Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI Free, Relock, Heuristic Method)   ** Added all last modules Updates inside zZKey_Suite_v1.0.4* *- Huawei Advanced Tool and SmartZ not present in old suite, added.* *- Now Suite will be installed in C: by default, due to windows 7 privilege, required in Program Files*
-----------------------------------------   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to
misuse of this software.*
-------------------------  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @hugmax -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @BRAHIM61 -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @ak0101 -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------

